# my first and second ride on freight.



## Cristian (Mar 21, 2012)

well i met up with some kids in San Diego and we all went to Colton (it took us a while cause we kinda homebummed it in a couple spots.) Anyways, we made it to Colton and we waited for the train to come across the steel bridge (over Rancho Ave.) we waited for a good rideable car, mind u we had a dog with us. we were trying to get to Roseville and eventually up to Portland (but plan's changed.) anyways. we hopped on the DPU on the fly. (it was funny because right after we got on it on the fly it stopped.) So my first time didn't really count cause it was just like riding a motha fuckin Amtrak. Anyways, we got to Roseville after siding a million times, but we finally got there. Some shit happened when i got to Roseville (I met up with a girl named Bree and the people i was traveling with were starting to cause drama within the group, (fuckin swhilly kids.) after i met up with Bree we got a puppy from Miiichhhaaaeellll (or however u say it, he's on Stp as well) he got the puppy from some lady outside of Wal-Mart in Roseville. So i strayed paths with the swhilly kids and we decided to go back to motha fuckin Colton. We got to the yard in Roseville and saw a cadilac grainer porch (the only bad thing about it was that we were sitting dirty face, so it was cold as shit.) Anyways, we got on (not on the fly) and took off. it was a cool lil night ride. When we awoke in the morning, it was cold as shit and i had no clue where the fuck we were (there was snow everywhere when i woke up.) So i woke up Bree and was like, 'where the FUCK are we!?' She woke up and just muttered, 'Tehachapi'. we finally made it to Colton. now we are about to leave Colton tomorrow and go up to Oklahoma City, then to NOLA. so anyways that is my first and second time riding a freight, it might seem boring, but i fuckin loved it.


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

who'd you ride with?


----------



## Cristian (Mar 22, 2012)

the first time i rode with my homie Link and Scrappy and my second time i rode with Bree and another kid named Vince.


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

i know link! blonde kid? haven't seen him in about four or five years, same with vince, little mexican kid from the los angeles area? anarchocrustlord? last i saw him he was dating a girl named britni.
so, you went north, then back south?
WEAK! shoulda just caught east outta colton its the easiest fucking thing in the world


----------



## Cristian (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah thats what we are going to do when i get back to Colton tonight. then tomorrow we are hoppin out. where you be at? wanna go to OKC?
and yes, link is a blonde kid. he has dreads and shit


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah he still have that tiny little dog? i don't remember her name. ah i aint goin that direction. i'm in pdx right now headed to boise idaho tomorrow for a week then coming back and posting up in eugene for a little bit. southern california/arizona/new mexico/texas; part of no mans land, i avoid these places. fuck. the. desert. i'm going to be headed back to baltimore here after a while though meet me somewhere out east or whatever.


----------



## Cristian (Mar 22, 2012)

oh for sure, we are going to NOLA as well. and NYC. umm the cops shot and killed his dog in philly in August of last year. he has a new dog named Whistlin. the first dog he had was named Dixie.


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

holy fuck! what the hell dude that blows. well, okay, ill see you out east then. be SAFE.


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 22, 2012)

HA said you got a puppy from mmmmichael in roseville?....... didnt happen to be with derek(doobie-d) was he?........ awww StP connections........good shit


----------



## Cristian (Mar 25, 2012)

haha yeah he was with derek! funny stp connections cause i went up to roseville just chillen and i saw a long beard fellow under a bridge so i asked him his name. he said michael and i was like wait a fuckin minute!!!! your from STP!? and he was like yeah....and i was like [email protected]*($YWBDUIBUICDBW!~!!! i KNOW YOU! haha. good shit. and derek was there too. i just didnt know he was on stp as well.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, Link. When he was busy fighting with his girl under the bridge, his dog panicked and ran across the tracks. A train came along and his dog was separated from him and it wasn't until then that he regained his senses enough to secure his animal. Vince. Nice guy. I was joking when I referred to him as "emo boy". He's not emo at all, not that emo isn't cool. I guess "britni" may go by a different name now? haha. Frickin' Slurricane knows everybody. I'll be the doobster's sugar rider any time, BP. That wouldn't be the first time I gave a dog/puppy away. Being the crapitalist I am, I should have kept her for a couple days flying cardboard and telling stories of how I barely have enough to feed her. But, Cristian showed real love for the animal and I'm not gonna get in the middle of that. More stories, and pictures. Oh, and Cristian, try to avoid riding with ladies who know more about choo choos than you do. That kinda thing makes us manly train riders look bad.


----------



## Cristian (Apr 19, 2012)

hahaha whatever man


----------



## wizehop (Apr 19, 2012)

Unless there lesbians, then its okay. And if they have a cig hanging from their lip and swiggin whiskey from the bottle then its actually a good thing...peg leg is always a bonus too.


----------

